# CoDeSys can/canopen



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2005)

hallo

ich arbeite mich gerade in die programmierung mit CoDeSys ein. Meinem Handbuch nach zu folge scheint es einen Unterschied zwischen Can und CanOpen zu geben. Ich verstehe aber den Zusammenhang nicht so ganz, kann mir das jemand erklären?

vielen dank


----------



## Alexander Frisch (13 Mai 2005)

CANopen setzt auf CAN auf, da ist noch eine weitere OSI-Schicht hinzugekommen.
Es gibt dann Master und Slaves. Der Rest ist etwas kompliziert zu erklären.. musste einfach googlen  :wink:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Mai 2005)

rehu schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> ... scheint es einen Unterschied zwischen Can und CanOpen zu geben. Ich verstehe aber den Zusammenhang nicht so ganz, kann mir das jemand erklären?
> 
> vielen dank



Mahlzeit,

CAN wurde ursprünglich für die Vernetzung in Kfz entwickelt.
CANopen ist eine erweiterte Spezifikation für die 
Industrieautomatisierung, vgl. dazu auch
http://www.can-cia.org/canopen/

oder 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controller_Area_Network
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CANopen

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

